# Embossed my sister's M-Edge cover



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I was bored today so I heat embossed my sister's K1 M-Edge cover. I know it's a little bit too much, but she loves it. 

Here's the front:









back:









and the spine with her name:


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I think that looks really nice!  That is a cool way to personalize a cover.


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

That is so cool! The gold looks really good with the leather.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow! Very cool! How did you do that? Is it a machine? [Sorry if thats a dumb ?]


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

No, it's not a dumb question. I just used a regular stamp, watermark (ink?), gold embossing powder, and a heating tool which melts the powder. It's really easy. You can emboss an image in minutes. I just learned it from a paper store and fell in love with it.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Jenni said:


> I was bored today so I heat embossed my sister's K1 M-Edge cover. I know it's a little bit too much, but she loves it.
> 
> back:


_*SHEEP!!!!*_

very cool -


----------



## elgerber (Dec 27, 2009)

That looks wonderful!!!  I would love to have something Disney on my cover done that way, but alas, I have no tools and no talent  .


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow that looks awesome!! I have some embossing powder and a heat gun but I never thought to use it on leather! Does it "stick" well? I'd be worried about it rubbing off. 

Is that colour Smooth Mocha?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I really don't know the color of the cover, sorry. But I do think that the embossing powder sticks well once it's heated.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love it


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok. seeing this, I might finally break down and get an Oberon cover and emboss it.. I had not thought about doing that but WOW it looks good. I like the da vinci cover best so it would have plenty of room for me to personalize it.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> ok. seeing this, I might finally break down and get an Oberon cover and emboss it.. I had not thought about doing that but WOW it looks good. I like the da vinci cover best so it would have plenty of room for me to personalize it.


That's actually a good idea. You get to have a really nice cover from Oberon and a personalized one as well.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

The looks amazing, love the colors


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it looks really cool.  Very creative.  What a great idea!  I bet she is going to love it!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How nice of you to do that for your sister.  I love how personalized it is.
deb


----------



## sheista (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow!
good for you.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!  I think I'm going to give it a try.  Might as well use that heat gun and embossing powder for something.


----------

